# Strobe flashback



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

How much flashback do you get with strobes in the grill?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> How much flashback do you get with strobes in the grill?


None unless I have my plow attached...


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol. Right. 2016 ram 2500 with BOSS plow. Sits high enough I wasn't sure how much it would


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any flashing light up front will flash back at you not worth it imo


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I have them. I hardly run them. The back of my plow is painted black but still flashes back, worse when it is snowing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TJS said:


> I have them. I hardly run them. The back of my plow is painted black but still flashes back, worse when it is snowing.


Not only that...but at some point snow sticks to the back of the plow and becomes white.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not only that...but at some point snow sticks to the back of the plow and becomes white.


Mine turns yellow...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

dieselss said:


> Mine turns yellow...


TMI....


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got some new SoundOff Mpower strobes, they have a low power setting on them..


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Only run the strobes when doing lots on major roadways as people go 60 by you in a whiteout snowstorm.. always have a place they need to be


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Drock78 said:


> How much flashback do you get with strobes in the grill?


 With no plow they are great when working by highway in right of way, plowing snow forget about it.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have some mounted on my ford and I do not use them when plowing, I use them for other ventures but not plowing... Yellow plow / Amber lights, NOT GOOD


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Am I the only person that don’t see any difference between plowing with strobes and without? I have strobes in the front of a few trucks & I have never experienced a flashback issue .


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

I ended up putting strobes in my grill. They are on a separate switch than the rear just in case. So far very little flash back.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shawn_ said:


> Am I the only person that don't see any difference between plowing with strobes and without? I have strobes in the front of a few trucks & I have never experienced a flashback issue .


Despite my Shenanigans comment above...

No, I use my headlight mounted hide a ways. I don't notice the flash back. Might be position they are mounted, might be that my headlights are high enough to clear my plow, might be that I just don't notice it?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> I ended up putting strobes in my grill. They are on a separate switch than the rear just in case. So far very little flash back.


Because we haven't plowed much?


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because we haven't plowed much?


Hahaha. Good point Mark. I have a bad feeling we might get punished in February


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Hahaha. Good point Mark. I have a bad feeling we might get punished in February


It's Michigan, it's winter. We're going to get snow yet. We have a solid 3 months of winter left, I'd be worried if it was March 3.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol. I'd be happy if it were March 3. All but 2 of my accounts are seasonal.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drock78 said:


> Lol. I'd be happy if it were March 3. All but 2 of my accounts are seasonal.


Grandview would be so proud...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Drock78 said:


> Lol. I'd be happy if it were March 3. All but 2 of my accounts are seasonal.


I've got a lot of salt to use.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got a lot of salt to use.


I think alot of people in this area do. I've got a tailgate spreader for sale and only 1 offer. Like selling ice to eskimos this year.


----------

